# Starting a Khornate Chaos Army



## TwistedDarkness (Jan 1, 2007)

I am planning on starting a Mortal, totally Khornate Chaos Army. I am planning on getting to 2000 points. What should I be buying first? I have the HoC Army Book, and I would like to Include 2 units of Knights of Chaos and a mounted Chaos Lord. Any suggestions for a base army list would be welcome. Thank you.


----------



## SauronsLackey (Dec 31, 2006)

Well it seems you like the cavalry theme. If you're getting knights I would recommend Marauder Horsemen to support them. Or if you would like to be fluffy maybe some flesh hounds.

I personally don't trust knights unless they are chosen with the mark of khorne and Banner of Rage. Otherwise, they're not getting enough attacks. Facing an average infantry unit knights already need 4 kills(3 ranks, 1 outnumber) to equal the combat resolution of the unit they are facing. My Chosen Knights of khorne have won combats where they were engaged in the front, flank, and rear and still came out victorious.

Make sure you screen them though. They tend to be very nice target for the enemy.

Lastly, since most of your points will be used up in the knights, I would probably recommend going with marauders to bulk out the rest of the army.

Eric


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Chaos hounds are a good unit for bulking out your army a bit, whilst still being very useful foir screening, and cc support for your other units. In smaller games be careful you dont out to many points into things like knights, as they may be hard hitting, but they still die to boltthrowers, cannons, enemy chariot charges etc.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

So you have seen the glory of blood. good for you I have a khorne army almost 3000pts. I've went for the cavelry theme but its quite a challenge to do well with but I seem to do ok with it. A mounted khorne champion is a beast in combat he could take on a unit on himself. Give your general the beserker sword its awesome. 
For a start i would get a box of chaos warriors becaseu its always useful to have infantry and a unit of knights and a hero. This should be about 700-1000pts.


----------

